# Womens Road Bike STOLEN in Pasadena CA



## pohukai (Feb 11, 2003)

Specialized X-Small (44cm) Allez Dolce White w/Silver striping STOLEN at Pasadena Paseo Plaza across from Equinox Fitness Club (260 E Colorado Ste 212) on Saturday October 28,2006 between 12:00noon and 3:00pm. 

-Aluminum frame
-Black carbon fork
-700c wheels
-Dura-ace components.
-black/white tape bars
-Terry bars

Bike was locked to inverted U-shaped rack. 

If you see anyone riding this tiny bike (especially in the Pasadena area), please contact the Pasadena police detectives at 626-744-4521 or me at the email below. Pasadena Police report #06060182. Your help is very much appreciated.

Jim Gabriel
[email protected]


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*stolen?*

how did they steal it if it was locked? I also know from experience bike thieves are good at what they do. Did you use a newer model lock? Thats one problem about riding bikes. Also emotional toll. Police don't do anything about it.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the theft! That's one of the bikes I looked at buying my wife. She rides a 44 also.


----------

